# Va Beach Pier



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey guys, just thought i'd let you know. Gail and I have always talked about how VABEACH Pier needs a king end, or a diamond, or some damn place for us to throw gotchas and maybe a kinger if we feel so motivated. I joked a hurricane should come knock down the pier so they could rebuild with a T. Well I've spoken with gail, and here's the news boys. VA beach pier is open, scattered roundheads/croakers. HOWEVER!!!!!! VA beach is waiting on pilings to rebuild the 30ft lost in the hurricane, AS WELL as 40 extra feet AND a diamond on the end so we can actually throw gotchas without bottom anglers everywhere on the end. EXCELLENT NEWS. THey were supposed to begin rebuild after easter, but the contractor/s have been backed up and are expecting things to be rollin soon. this is great news to me since i fish there often. Im the korean guy out on the end all the time, but just thought i'd share that with you guys.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Great News I know you said the contractors are backed up but did the give you a guestament time frame?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats good news, but since when could you throw a king rig out there, last I remember you werent allowed cause they didnt want fishermen drawing species like that close to the beach......cause you know throwing a few peices of bait is the real reason those fish are there not cause its their habitat or anything.....lol

Long time ago i believe there was a T on the end but storms took it down and they never rebuilt it.

Tiny


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gail was telling me a "few weeks" but within a month .5.... so she said.... but its all up to the contractors!


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Hello Hang !!!*

That's great!!! Enjoyed fishing that pier last year looking forward to hitting it again, thinking maybe thursday night .Been tied up prepping my house to go on the market with some last minute details but now its done and there's time for fishing again at least until we start packing up to head to moyock.Let me know when your heading out this way and maybe I'll see you out at Va Pier.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

How late is the pier open? Thanks. ( I found out. I forgot there's this thing called a phone. I used it and got an answer: the pier is open 8-8 everyday for now. )


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*nothin*

thats awesome considering all thee hampton piers minus like 2 have been demolished due to that dumb storm.anyway i was wonderin if youll catch cobia out there cuz i love to catchem and have nowhere to go thats close and if you do ill be out there tis summer and whut style rigs do you use to catch them bottom fishin or pin riggin


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

I dont know if va beach catches them but i have seen them caught at sandbridge. That is where i am going for them this year.


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

The problem with kingfishing from va beach pier is that the boats and skidoos (and even the police boats) come right by the end. I've never seen an anchor line last more than an hour or 2 off the end. I always hang a bait off the side close to the end, but on the bottom, buckroe style, and sometimes put out a float rig with a live spot or threadfin or menhaden, but i keep it no more than 20-30 yards or so off the pier. And although i've heard that the occasional cobia has been caught there, i have never seen it and i haven't had the luck to get one. I really hope they do add a Tee or diamond, but they need to post signs about boats keeping 300 feet off (which the boaters are supposed to do anyway, i believe?) and they need to talk to the shore patrol about some enforcement.

Virginia beach used to be a great pier and i'd love to see it come back, cuz i fish there many weekends in the summer with my kid.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*thats good*

how many of youll fish for them buckroe style and how often are they caught on sandbridge


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

what is buckroe style?


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*nothin*

when you use 2 swivels one for sinker to slide freely and the other tied on the end for you hook and bait and fish on the bottom


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*question*

bobby my names andrew let me know when you make your first trip out there maybe hook up and fish together some time this year


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

isn't that like a drum rig


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Cobiadude that sounds good.


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*yep*

its your handy dandy drum set up thats how ive fished for them for the last 6 years


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

cool i am going to try the rig that uses two rod.(ancor rod and fighting rod)


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*no*

thats the onbe rod system im not sure how to use the 2 rod system man


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

buckroe style is nothin but the cheap mans fish finder rig...tightlines



Fred


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

When lynnhaven opens at 8 am on the 15th i'll be there.


----------

